# new pen just turned



## glennw (Nov 29, 2005)

This is blood wood on top and unknown piece on bottom.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 29, 2005)

picture could be alot smaller. Also you might want to try a CA finish on it in order to fill in the small holes.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2005)

A picture sized to be 600 pixles wide fits real well on this forum. you can go for a CA finish as Johnny mentions or if you prefer to keep the wood feel but still fill in all the tiny pours and voids you cna do a CA slurry. while sanding the blanks at slow speed ad CA glue to the sawdust. this will spread all over the blanks and make a real mess. once you peel the sandpaper that is now glued to your fingers off. you can start sanding everything smooth again with a fresh piece of paper. all the pours should be filled with a matching colored filler. At this point I actually sand and polish the wood up to 12000 Micro mesh. you can use whatever method you have to smooth the blanks as much as possible. this gives you a good foundation to build a finish on. I am with Johnny and use CA. there is also Mylands, variose other friction polishes but some have noticed that polish directly on the wood gets absorbed into the wood in short order. Shellac, poly urethane, as well as others. lots of advice about most of them around here. Hold onto the picture and then come back and look at it in six months. It will be an interesting experience for you.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 5, 2005)

looks good


----------

